# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  د . ماجد عرسان الكيلاني ... إمام الفكر التربوي !

## طالب الإيمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أخوة المجلس
د . ماجد عرسان الكيلاني .... الأردني .
درس في الجامعة الأمريكية في ( بيروت ) و جامعة القاهرة و الجامعة الأردنية , ودرّس في جامعة ( أم القرى ) في قسم ( التربية الإسلامية ) . 
مهتمٌ بالتربية , والنهضة ,  والإصلاح 
عرفناه من خلال كتاب 
( هكذا عاد صلاح الدين وهكذا عادت القدس ) 
ولكن له - في الحقيقة - كتب أعمق و أهم منه .. وهيَ : 
( 1 ) تطور مفهوم النظرية التربوية الإسلامية .
( 2 ) الفكر التربوي عند ابن تيمية ( رسالة الدكتوراه ) .
( 3 ) أهداف التربية الإسلامية .
( 4 ) مقومات الشخصية المسلمة .
( 5 ) الأمة المسلمة .
( 6 ) فلسفة التربية الإسلامية .
( 7 ) رسالة المسجد .
( 8 ) حياة الإنسان في العالم العربي .
( 9 ) التربية والمستقبل في المجتمعات الإسلامية .
( 10 ) الخطر الصهيوني على العالم الإسلامي .
( 11 ) أهداف التربية الإسلامية .
( 12 ) أصول العقل الأمريكي وتطبيقاته الاقتصادية والسياسية والعسكرية .
( 13 ) صناعة القرار الأمريكي .
و بالجملة : أنصح بكتبه كلها . 
فهوُ عميق في التفكير , وأديب في الطرح .
و لا تنسوني من الدعاء 
وحياكم الله

----------


## إمام الأندلس

جزاك الله خيرا..وبارك الله فيك ..

----------


## خلوصي

جزاكم الله خيرا ًيا طالب الإيمان ... 
كنت قد قرأت " هكذا ظهر جيل صلاح الدين و هكذا عادت القدس " و وجدته كتابا عظيما ...
هل تعلم كيفية الحصول على نسخ الكترونية من كتبه كلها ؟ بارك الله فيكم جميعاً .

----------


## طالب الإيمان

أخي الفاضل ( خلوصي ) .. - بارك الله فيكم - 
لا أعلم غيرَ هذا على الشبكة , ولو كنتُ أعلم فـ( من عيوني !! )

----------


## خلوصي

تسلم عيونك خيّو  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> جزاكم الله خيرا ًيا طالب الإيمان ... 
> كنت قد قرأت " هكذا ظهر جيل صلاح الدين و هكذا عادت القدس " و وجدته كتابا عظيما ...
> هل تعلم كيفية الحصول على نسخ الكترونية من كتبه كلها ؟ بارك الله فيكم جميعاً .


للكتاب نسخة مصورة على الشبكة

----------


## خلوصي

جزاكم الله خيرا ... و بارك فيكم

----------


## أبو حمزة السني

جزاكم الله خيراً   وهل له مؤلفات عن الذين يريدون النَّيْل من الإسلام وأهله؟ ولو أن أحداً من إخواننا يأتينا برابط لهذا الكتاب 
الفكر التربوي عند ابن تيمية ( رسالة الدكتوراه ) . 
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## عبدالله القحطاني

أنعم وأكرم بالدكتور ماجد الكيلاني، سليل الدوحة النبوية، والعالم المربي الفاضل.
وإن كتابه عن جيل صلاح الدين، لجدير أن يقرر على طلاب الدراسات العليا، وأن يكون جزءا من مقررات الثقافة الاسلامية في الجامعات، وهو لا يقل أهمية عن كتاب شيخنا الندوي رحمه الله (ماذا خسر العالم بانحطاط المسلمين)، وكتابه الآخر (ربانية لا رهبانية) .. 
فإن هذه الكتب (وأمثالها) من كتب أهل العلم تحتوي على منهج روحاني سلوكي مستقيم، بعيد عن فلسفة المتصوفة المشاهير، وتدعو الى سلوك هادئ وتربية روحانية هي عين الإحسان .. والله أعلم.
أرجو من الإخوة المشاركة ..

----------


## القضاعي

وهناك أيضًا كتاب طيب للباحث ذياب الغامدي في انتقاد (( الفكر التربوي )) المستمد من أصول جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المنحرفة عن أصول أهل السنة أتباع السلف الصالحين .

----------


## طالب الإيمان

أخي الكريم ، .. 
مناهج الإخوان ليستْ ضالة - على الأقل داخل الإطار الديني ، أنظُرْ : أسطورة الإطار لكارل بوبر إنْ شئتَ - ، و فهم السلف ليسَ ملزماً و ليسَ هوَ القرآن و ليسَ هوَ السنة ، و ما عدا ذلك فأقوال بشر ، أجمعوا - عند الأقول بالإجماع - أو لم يُجمعوا ، و كتب الدكتور فيها الخير الكثير  ( بالمعنى العقلي لا الشرعي ) ، و إلا .. فكُن البديل ؟

----------


## هزبر المدينة

جزاك الله خيرا ,,

----------


## القضاعي

> أخي الكريم ، .. 
> مناهج الإخوان ليستْ ضالة - على الأقل داخل الإطار الديني ، أنظُرْ : أسطورة الإطار لكارل بوبر إنْ شئتَ - ، و فهم السلف ليسَ ملزماً و ليسَ هوَ القرآن و ليسَ هوَ السنة ، و ما عدا ذلك فأقوال بشر ، أجمعوا - عند الأقول بالإجماع - أو لم يُجمعوا ، و كتب الدكتور فيها الخير الكثير ( بالمعنى العقلي لا الشرعي ) ، و إلا .. فكُن البديل ؟


أي بديل وعندنا الأصل فلا نحتاج لغيره .
وانظر لتناقضك , فلو سلمنا لك جدلًا , بأن السلفية أقوال بشر , فأيهما يُقدم وأولى بالصواب , وكيف تقدم عليها أقوال بشر من أمثال جماعة الإخوان المنحرفة , وشتان بين الثريا والثرى !
وبأي فهم سقيم يجوز أن تُدخل الإخوان في المؤمنين المقصودين بقوله تعالى { سبيل المؤمنين } ؟
فإن قلت : لأنهم من مطلق المؤمنين فيلزمك أن تدخل جميع الطوائف أصحاب البدع المفسقة في هذا المعنى !!
وإن قلت : إنما المقصود بالمؤمنين في الأية , هم كاملو الإيمان , فلعمري قد وقعت في هوة سحيقة من الفهم المردي , وليس ببعيد عليك هذا , وأنت تجعل من سيد قطب - عفا الله عنا وعنه - سيد الشهداء الثاني , فقاتل الله الغلو والهوى .
وإن قلت : المقصود بالمؤمنين في الأية , هم العدول من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم , فعلى رأسهم الصحابة الكرام وذلك بتعديل إلهي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه , فمن سار على سبيلهم بإحسان يلحق بهم , وهم هم المقصودون في الأية قطعًا كما جزم به أبو العباس ابن تيمية رحمه الله .
فلذا كان سبيلهم واجبة الاتباع على من تبين له الهدى بلاشك ولا أدنى ريب . والله الموفق .

----------


## محمد بن علي بن مصطفى

أرجوكم عيشوا داخل العصر لا خارجه ولا يكن ديدنكم ومسعاكم اخراج الناس من مظلة الايمان والصلاح الى هوة البدعة والضلال كما ارجو من الاخ القضاعي ان يلزم منهج لسلف في التأدب مع المخالف والا ينسى ان من لجماعة التي وصفها بالضلال من هو على مثل منهجه وفكره فهي متنوعة وليست لونا واحدا 
هذا ولست انا منها ولا من انصارها ولكن قلت ما قلت للانصاف فقط!

----------


## خلوصي

> أنعم وأكرم بالدكتور ماجد الكيلاني، سليل الدوحة النبوية، والعالم المربي الفاضل.
> وإن كتابه عن جيل صلاح الدين، لجدير أن يقرر على طلاب الدراسات العليا، وأن يكون جزءا من مقررات الثقافة الاسلامية في الجامعات، وهو لا يقل أهمية عن كتاب شيخنا الندوي رحمه الله (ماذا خسر العالم بانحطاط المسلمين)، وكتابه الآخر (ربانية لا رهبانية) .. 
> فإن هذه الكتب (وأمثالها) من كتب أهل العلم تحتوي على منهج روحاني سلوكي مستقيم، بعيد عن فلسفة المتصوفة المشاهير، وتدعو الى سلوك هادئ وتربية روحانية هي عين الإحسان .. والله أعلم.
> أرجو من الإخوة المشاركة ..


بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## الباديسي

الله  هنيئا للكاتب   انه بحق امام الفكر التربوي  الاسلامي على الخصوص

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

القضاعي هل اطلعت على كتاب الفكر التربوي؟
ثانيا هل تستطيع أن تذكر لنا ما هي الأفكار الإخوانية في الكتاب؟!
قرأت الكتاب وهو كتاب قيم مفيد وما وجدت فيه ما تدعيه

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

لو تكرمنا برد ذياب الغامدي عليه!

----------

